# CARACAS | Venezuela | Street level



## Indeleble (Feb 21, 2009)

CARACAS




 Torre Parque Central por modulor, en Flickr









By Verónica Arreaza



STREET LEVEL












Taken from caracasrefurbished


 Plaza Bolívar de Caracas por Tatogus, en Flickr


 CENTRO DE ARTE LA ESTANCIA por darioccs, en Flickr









by KarinaAlexandraCastilloArmas









Taken from caracasrefurbished









Taken from SSC Venezuela









Taken from Noticias24



atardecer en Caracas por Ceci Oramas, en Flickr









by Richzendy









Taken from Galerías Sebucan









by rafaelochoa









Taken from caracasrefurbished









by carrusa


 Paseo El Hatillo por Luis N Alvarez A, en Flickr



Parque Central por Tatogus, en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela


 Chacaito por Candyforstrangers, en Flickr









Taken from caracasrefurbished









Taken from SSC Venezuela









Taken from SSC Venezuela




Plaza Francia de Altamira por Evelyn Izquierdo, en Flickr









Taken from "Alcaldía de Caracas"









Taken from Millennium Mall photo album



Millenium Mall en Días Azules de Diciembre. por Glendys Bruzual, en Flickr









by beatC









Taken from PDVSA La Estancia









Taken from PDVSA La Estancia









Taken from SSC Venezuela









Taken from SSC Venezuela



Asamblea Nacional por Cristóbal Alvarado Minic, en Flick



Concejo Municipal por Cristóbal Alvarado Minic, en Flickr



Escaleras por Cristóbal Alvarado Minic, en Flickr









Taken from caracasapartment









Taken from SSC Venezuela



Vista de Iglesia por miguelvx72, en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela









Taken from PDVSA La Estancia









Taken from SSC Venezuela









Taken from SSC Venezuela









Taken from SSC Venezuela



Plaza Alfredo Sadel 2 por Márcio Cabral de Moura, en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela









Taken from wikipedia



Proyecto 365 - 51/354 La fuente de la vida por DannEpp, en Flickr









by beatC









Taken from SSC Venezuela









by beatC









Taken from Sambil Venezuela



Casa de Bolivar por abelrodriguezb, en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela



Sin título por Mr. Marco G., en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela



museum por abelrodriguezb, en Flickr









Taken from Noticias24



Torre EDICAMPO. por Victor - Caracas, en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela









Taken from SSC Venezuela


 Caracas, Venezuela por Ander Vaz, en Flickr









Taken from Miga's.com


 Caracas, Venezuela por Ander Vaz, en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela









by ekitA!









Taken from SSC Venezuela









by Pío XVII









Taken from SSC Venezuela









by Pío XVII









Taken from SSC Venezuela


 Soto Nocturno por Argenis Amarista, en Flickr


 Torre Multinacional por Andres Perez Fotografia, en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela


 Proyecto 365 - 41/365 A la velocidad de la luz por DannEpp, en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela


 Proyecto 365 - 75/365 La fuente de la vida por DannEpp, en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela


 Av. Fco. de Miranda Caracas 2010 por Guarame, en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela



Por nuestras Avenidas por Akin777, en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela


 Caracas rodzinne por mammal, en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela


 en caracas por andresAZP (AKA a.andres), en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela


 Caracas por Spanner Dan, en Flickr









Taken from ttc


 Caracas por magama.krakow, en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela


 Caracas, Venezuela por Ander Vaz, en Flickr









Taken from SSC Venezuela


 Caracas por Alex Lanz, en Flickr









by Pedro Solorzano









Taken from vivesabanagrande


 Caracas, Venezuela por Ander Vaz, en Flickr


 Caracas, Venezuela por Ander Vaz, en Flickr


 Caracas, Venezuela por Ander Vaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow Luisma... thank you very much, i love this thread!!!


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Some additional pics taken from this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1337867&page=4

Enjoy...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful pictures!!!! is there any famous commercial street??


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

el palmesano said:


> beautiful pictures!!!! is there any famous commercial street??


Always has been the Sabana Grande Boulevard, since the 50's. But between 1990 until 2010 (two decades) this zone was very deteriorated, recently was remodeled and we are waiting for the return of high category shops again, that were concentrated in malls lately.


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

:applause:


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

where are pictures of Torre DAvid?


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*UP!!! --> *


----------



## Indeleble (Feb 21, 2009)

Taken from: www.gdc.gob.ve​


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

a nice city indeed.


----------



## orinoco_man (Sep 3, 2005)

I love Caracas, it always has something for everyone.


----------



## observadordeedificio (Nov 13, 2009)

Muy buenas fotos las de indeleble aunque las del otro usuario (Occit),que ridículas!


----------



## alexzz (Nov 12, 2009)

^ JAJAJAJAJAJA, ay Dios.

Buenas fotos todas, no las había visto.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great pics from Caracas....more please.


----------



## luis_wiii (Jan 15, 2012)

Bella Caracas!


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

*taken from Venezuelan forum*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Skyven: Please post the credits on these photos above


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

christos-greece said:


> @Skyven: Please post the credits on these photos above


Done. i take them from Venezuelan forum.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for editing...


----------

